
Teens Smuggle Burner Phones to Defy Parents - noer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/teens-smuggle-burner-phones-to-defy-parents-11557826201
======
jumbopapa
Their rules seem a little extreme, but I do think it points to an obvious
issue when teens are willing to go to such lengths to get their fix.

------
sombragris
Paywalled. Cannot read

